# Sprinkled this on her food and she loved it!



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all, I tried something today that I would tell all of you about. For the past 2 days Lacey hasn't been too interested in her dry kibble...she eats the Natural Balance. She got ahold of half a ham sandwich on Thursday (long story but of course it has to do with my husband) so she hasn't been interested in her dry kibble at all. Lacey loves and I do mean she loves the Natural balance Roll a Rounds...I think I could get her to walk across the county for one of these. So I smashed one up and mixed it in with her dry kibble. While the first bite she ate, the second bite she knew so she licked the crumbs off the kibble and went back for more, so she gets 2 capsules of the fish/vitamin E oil everyday so I squirted that on her dry kibble and mixed it so the crumbs from the roll a rounds would stick. While she ate the whole bowl of dry kibble. It worked so I thought I would share.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

What kind of food are the roll a rounds? Is it like bacon pieces or something?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

The flavor is lamb. They are by Natural Balance and they are called Roll a Rounds. I tried the potato and duck flavor and ended taking that back to the store. The Roll a Rounds are hard and flat like a silver dollar. I break them up into forths and give to Lacey anytime she has done something that is good. Right now she is learning to use the Wizdog. She does great with peeing on it but when she was pooping on it she would get some on and some off. So now when she gets everything on it she knows she gets a Roll a Round. Been about 4 days now where she hasn't gotten anything on the floor, everything on the Wizdog. Like I said earlier I think I could get her to walk across the county for one of these treats.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

I thought potatos were poisonous. But I may be wrong...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cappy_@Mar 6 2005, 06:39 PM
> *I thought potatos were poisonous. But I may be wrong...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40532*


[/QUOTE]
No, potatoes are in a lot of dog foods. They're fine. Raisins and grapes are known to be toxic to dogs.... and of course chocolate.... There is a list posted somewhere on SM... I believe garlic and onions are also on the list... as well as apple seeds and macadamia nuts...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cappy_@Mar 6 2005, 06:39 PM
> *I thought potatos were poisonous. But I may be wrong...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40532*


[/QUOTE]


Brinkley's canned Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul has little bites of potatoes in it...







He loves it..I don't remember ever seeing them on a bad list...


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I purchased Natural Balances new flavor...sweet potatoes and fish. I know that alot of the canned stewed dog foods have potatoes in them.


----------

